# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Mô hình xe tự hành sao Hỏa - Curiosity rover

## anhcos

Chào các bác, mình được giao nhiệm vụ làm mô hình một con xe tự hành với kích thước thật để trưng bày.

Đây là ảnh tự sướng của nó:


Còn đây là ảnh mô hình đã trưng bày, chỉ đứng một chỗ trên nền sa bàn mô phỏng bề mặt sao Hỏa.


Mô hình của mình sẽ có 1 bánh quay được và cánh tay robot sẽ di chuyển qua lại một vài vị trí định sẵn được nhập vào từ người tham quan.
Bản vẽ dùng in 3D thì có sẵn tại trang của NASA nhưng không chi tiết nên phải triển khai lại.

Xương và phần truyền động cho bánh trước:


Bánh xe và nan hoa:


6 bánh xe, mỗi cái có đường kính 0.5m


Một bên hông xe:


Nhờ in 3D mà quá trình chế tạo được giảm đi rất nhiều.


Sẽ cập nhật tiếp...

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, CNC abc, duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, hung1706, itanium7000, nhatson, phong.cnc, ppgas, QuyND, solero, Tuan Tran, vusvus

----------


## anhcos

Cập nhật tình hình tới hôm nay, tạm đem trưng bày và vẫn còn thiếu cánh tay robot dài 2m.


Cánh tay sẽ xúc cát như video sau, vì làm chơi nên cần con step nhỏ kèm hộp giảm tốc:



Tks bác Trương đã tài trợ cho con step bé bé nhá.

----------

CKD, huanpt, nhatson, ppgas, Tuan Tran, Tuanlm

----------


## maysanxuatcuanhom

mô hình trưng bày của bạn có hoạt động được không vậy?

----------


## anhcos

Hôm nay mình mới làm tạm xong phần chuyển động cho một số bộ phận của xe tự hành.
Người chơi sẽ điều khiển đồng thời các cử động thông qua màn hình chạm như quay cái đầu, lắc/quay bánh xe, tay và muỗng xúc.




Chạy kiểm tra với dàn điện thật bèo nhèo, do em là dân cơ khí:


Còn đây là lúc chế cái muỗng xúc đất của nó (tks bác ppgas đã tài trợ cho cái hộp số bé xíu):





Cánh tay robot do chưa tìm được hộp số phù hợp nên vẫn chưa xài được, nhưng cơ cấu truyền động đã có sẵn nên có thể thay đổi tư thế dễ dàng.

----------

CKD, nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuan Tran

----------

